# Illu Bereiche nicht mit Speichern



## braungraphix (16. Februar 2005)

Habe folgendes Problem habe in einem *.ai ein Bild mit eingebunden was über den Dokumentenrand hinausgeht wie kann ich es einstellen wenn ich es als Pdf speichere oder vorher entfernen, so dass dieser Bereich nicht mit ausgegeben wird?
 Danke schon mal


----------



## nickname (17. Februar 2005)

Hi braungraphix,

speicher es doch einfach mal als .pdf, alles was über die Seitenränder rausgeht kommt beim pdf (wie beim Drucken) nicht mit ;-)


Gruß nickname


----------



## braungraphix (17. Februar 2005)

Danke das macht er aber leider nicht. Habe es aber anders hinbekommen habe einfach einen Schnittbereich erstellt und somit entfernt er dann den außenliegenden Teil

 Danke


----------



## nickname (17. Februar 2005)

Das ja 'n Ding bei mir gehts!

Die Schnittmaske hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen ;-)
Schön dann hast es ja ganz alleine hinbekommen   


Gruß nickname


----------

